# I'll Give You Anybody, I'll Take Acie Law



## T.Shock

Anybody watch the Texas-A&M game tonight. I love watching Law play. Runs the team well, rebounds well, solid defender, and so good in the clutch. They lost because Texas shot about 20 more free throws. Barnes cheaped out at the end fouling Law so he couldn't hit a 3rd-game tying three :wink:. Seriously, if I had to pick one player in the nation, I'd want on my team it would be Acie Law.


----------



## apelman42

Couldn't agree with you more. At the end of that game the only name I heard was Acie Law...Kevin Durant was nowhere to be found...however his team won.

Acie for NPOY


----------



## AUNDRE

apelman42 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. At the end of that game the only name I heard was Acie Law...Kevin Durant was nowhere to be found...however his team won.
> 
> Acie for NPOY


[email protected] to be found.... you sure we watched the same game? cause I saw Durant put up 30/16

Durant > Law still but Acie is a baller and slept on hard


----------



## apelman42

Yah man, honestly. The last big shot that Durant hit was in regulation to put Texas up by 4. After that, he drew a couple fouls that appeared to be bull and he hit a couple free throws. Everybody in the arena had their eyes on Law...the guy's just a natural.


----------



## Pimped Out

did you pay attention to the aggie defense at all? do you think there was a reason that augustin was able to get to the lane so easily against one of the best defenses in the nation?


----------



## LineOFire

I couldn't believe he hit that shot to send it into the first overtime. It went so high up in the air I thought it had no chance. Acie Law is an absolute stud.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Acie Law is an all american for sure

i like Darren Collison but i think tonight's game made Acie Law the started on the all american team


----------



## FSH

apelman42 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. At the end of that game the only name I heard was Acie Law...*Kevin Durant was nowhere to be found*...however his team won.
> 
> Acie for NPOY


wtf are you on? If it wasnt for Durant Texas would have got killed and Law wouldnt even had have to make them shots..And his team still lost because of Durant hitting them FT at the end


----------



## jksaggie08

we are going to miss him next year for sure, he just keeps getting better every game


----------



## DaBruins

To be fair, he did miss a big layup. But yeah, Law is great. However Durant's team still won and I'm guessing he'll still win POY.


----------



## rocketeer

law has been pretty ridiculous at the end of games. that 3 over durant was amazing(though chris lofton hit one even deeper over durant near the end of a win). if i could have any guy in college taking a final shot, law is the guy.

it was surprising how texas tried to give the game away on several occasions(or at least give a&m a chance to stay in it) with their terrible inbounding of the ball. you'd think a team that has been in so many close games(wins and losses) would be able to handle that better this late in the season.


----------



## T.Shock

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> wtf are you on? If it wasnt for Durant Texas would have got killed and Law wouldnt even had have to make them shots..And his team still lost because of Durant hitting them FT at the end


I think what's he saying is that Durant didn't really do much besides get intentionally fouled or get some generous calls and hit some free throws. Did Durant hit a field goal in OT? By the way, Texas A&M wins that game if Josh Carter and Jospeh Jones hadn't fouled out with essentially 9 minutes left in the game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

AUNDRE said:


> [email protected] to be found.... you sure we watched the same game? cause I saw Durant put up 30/16
> 
> Durant > Law still but Acie is a baller and slept on hard


That's not quite what he was referring to.. I think.

Basically, Acie took all the attention away from Durant at the end of the game, and it was all about him... usually the broadcasts center around Durant.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Pimped Out said:


> did you pay attention to the aggie defense at all? do you think there was a reason that augustin was able to get to the lane so easily against one of the best defenses in the nation?


A*M was fatigued last night.. not a good excuse, but that is why he was getting in there, moreso then the Durant effect.


----------



## apelman42

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> wtf are you on? If it wasnt for Durant Texas would have got killed and Law wouldnt even had have to make them shots..And his team still lost because of Durant hitting them FT at the end


wtf am i on....I dunno man, I don't think I should respond to immature little high schoolers but I will anyway. Read my initial post, i said 'AT THE END OF THE GAME' that Durant was not as existent as Acie Law was. Oh yeah, and Acie Law wasn't getting the same attention that Durant was? Please man...I saw Durant being manned up the entire end of regulation and the entire overtimes, I didn't see him get doubled...Acie Law is the one who put his team on his back, Texas had no answer on defense for him.

I'm not trying to take anything away from Durant either...he played very very well. However, I'm saying that he wasn't the best player on the court last night.


----------



## Pimped Out

JuniorNoboa said:


> A*M was fatigued last night.. not a good excuse, but that is why he was getting in there, moreso then the Durant effect.


the aggies werent sending help to stop augustin from getting to the lane.though, they were sending help off the ball to stop durant from getting open so he would never touch the ball


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Can I have Oden with my pick?

Scottie Reynolds made a nice case for picking him first in the PG category.


----------



## Gtown07

First of all there's no reason Acie Law IV shouldnt win NPOY. He wins that team more games than anyone else and he's a true leader. Even without Jones he put up a pretty damn good showing. Durant is probably the most talented player but not the best. 

Next, how can anyone say Durant opened things up for Augistin? A&M for the most part played a triangle and 2 on Durant AND Augistin. They were covered the same amount. The truth is that when Texas is in a close game Durant never demands to ball to drive to the basket and take over the game. The only shots he takes late are deep 3's...and he didnt even really do that in the overtimes. Augistin takes over in Texas' close games (and there are a lot) because he has to and he is the most important player on their team. This isn't a diss on Durant, he's an amazing player but Augistin makes this team go. End of story.


----------



## apelman42

Gtown07 said:


> First of all there's no reason Acie Law IV shouldnt win NPOY. He wins that team more games than anyone else and he's a true leader. Even without Jones he put up a pretty damn good showing. Durant is probably the most talented player but not the best.
> 
> Next, how can anyone say Durant opened things up for Augistin? A&M for the most part played a triangle and 2 on Durant AND Augistin. They were covered the same amount. The truth is that when Texas is in a close game Durant never demands to ball to drive to the basket and take over the game. The only shots he takes late are deep 3's...and he didnt even really do that in the overtimes. Augistin takes over in Texas' close games (and there are a lot) because he has to and he is the most important player on their team. This isn't a diss on Durant, he's an amazing player but Augistin makes this team go. End of story.


I'll second this...well said G'Town.


----------



## Pimped Out

Gtown07 said:


> First of all there's no reason Acie Law IV shouldnt win NPOY. He wins that team more games than anyone else and he's a true leader. Even without Jones he put up a pretty damn good showing. Durant is probably the most talented player but not the best.
> 
> Next, how can anyone say Durant opened things up for Augistin? A&M for the most part played a triangle and 2 on Durant AND Augistin. They were covered the same amount. The truth is that when Texas is in a close game Durant never demands to ball to drive to the basket and take over the game. The only shots he takes late are deep 3's...and he didnt even really do that in the overtimes. Augistin takes over in Texas' close games (and there are a lot) because he has to and he is the most important player on their team. This isn't a diss on Durant, he's an amazing player but Augistin makes this team go. End of story.


for the most part do you mean the 11 minutes of the second half where the announcers talked about the A&M scheme?


----------



## rocketeer

Gtown07 said:


> Next, how can anyone say Durant opened things up for Augistin? A&M for the most part played a triangle and 2 on Durant AND Augistin.


the triangle and 2 was on durant and abrams mostly from what i remember, not on durant and augustin.


----------



## Pimped Out

thats true. they kept a guy on abrams to stop him from getting off the 3


----------



## SheriffKilla

how good will texas am be next year
besides law and their center they get everyone back
plus a top 10 center prospect in Deandre Jordan


----------



## Gtown07

From the most recent Andy Katz article:

"Finally, it's showtime. Durant draws a charge within the first two minutes on A&M's bruising senior forward Antonas Kavaliauskas. He then buries a 3-pointer two possessions later on his way to scoring the Longhorns' first five points. The Aggies use three different players on Durant -- Kavaliauskas, the rugged Marlon Pompey and even point guard Acie Law once -- as they experiment with a triangle-and-two on Durant and point guard D.J. Augustin."

Maybe you should rewatch the game or something. It was on Augistin and Durant. Abrams hit plenty of open 3's. He hit like 4 in the 2nd half/ot's.


----------



## T.Shock

Durant is probably the best talent in college hoops right now. He can shoot, he can score with his back to the basket, he can pass, he can block shots. My point was this: Acie Law is the best PLAYER in the country. Nobody means more to their team, nobody can single-handedly keep their team in the game, almost like his refusal to lose spreads to the rest of the team. Add to that his exploits in the 4th quarter and OT, and he's easily my choice for NPOY. 

Oh, and I'll say it again. A&M was missing their 2nd and 3rd best players for all of Overtime. They'd probably win that game with Carter and Jones out there.


----------



## rocketeer

Gtown07 said:


> "Finally, it's showtime. Durant draws a charge within the first two minutes on A&M's bruising senior forward Antonas Kavaliauskas. He then buries a 3-pointer two possessions later on his way to scoring the Longhorns' first five points. The Aggies use three different players on Durant -- Kavaliauskas, the rugged Marlon Pompey and even point guard Acie Law once -- as they experiment with a triangle-and-two on Durant and point guard D.J. Augustin."
> 
> Maybe you should rewatch the game or something. It was on Augistin and Durant. Abrams hit plenty of open 3's. He hit like 4 in the 2nd half/ot's.


i didn't say that it only occured on durant and abrams. and that part of the article is talking about early in the game. later in overtime and the 2nd half, after abrams hit a couple 3s, they had it on him and durant.


----------



## rocketeer

T.Shock said:


> Oh, and I'll say it again. A&M was missing their 2nd and 3rd best players for all of Overtime. They'd probably win that game with Carter and Jones out there.


so? a&m would win a game where their players were given unlimited fouls? they fouled out. it happens.


----------



## Gtown07

rocketeer said:


> i didn't say that it only occured on durant and abrams. and that part of the article is talking about early in the game. later in overtime and the 2nd half, after abrams hit a couple 3s, they had it on him and durant.


First of all pimped out was just exposed. They used the triangle and 2 for a very good portion of the game from start to finish.

Second rocket you are absurdly biased. Go back and actually watch the game as opposed to just Durant. Why would they not cover the hottest player on UT. Unlike Rick Barnes, Gillespie is actually a good coach. He was triangle and 2ing Augistin and Durant for the great majority of the game.


----------



## kansasalumn

Law is a very good player, espicaly the last 5 minutes of the second half. He was shut down vs KU until the last 5-8 game minutes, and he just took off. Very good player. I take Law over Durant. Mostly b/c he would stay on my team longer for one reason


----------



## UD40

Law is a great talent, but give me Durant or Tucker over him.


----------



## Gtown07

UD40 said:


> Law is a great talent, but give me Durant or Tucker over him.


Tucker???? Ask Nim if he agrees. 


You obviously haven't watched college ball since mid December.


----------



## UD40

Gtown07 said:


> Tucker???? Ask Nim if he agrees.
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't watched college ball since mid December.


Sorry for having an opinion on Alando Tucker.


----------



## kansasalumn

after seeing durant done to Kansas I take him to play for one year for a chance to win it all, but I still rather have Law over any ohter player than Durant this season with Julian Wright right up there


----------



## NETSFAN3526

*Acie Law*

can anybody find an acie law mix......ty


----------



## TM

*Re: Acie Law*

go to youtube


----------



## AlThornton

Gtown07 said:


> First of all there's no reason Acie Law IV shouldnt win NPOY. He wins that team more games than anyone else and he's a true leader. Even without Jones he put up a pretty damn good showing. Durant is probably the most talented player but not the best.
> 
> Next, how can anyone say Durant opened things up for Augistin? A&M for the most part played a triangle and 2 on Durant AND Augistin. They were covered the same amount. The truth is that when Texas is in a close game Durant never demands to ball to drive to the basket and take over the game. The only shots he takes late are deep 3's...and he didnt even really do that in the overtimes. Augistin takes over in Texas' close games (and there are a lot) because he has to and he is the most important player on their team. This isn't a diss on Durant, he's an amazing player but Augistin makes this team go. End of story.


He has made alot of clutch shots his freshman year. For an 18 year old he is impressive


----------



## BlakeJesus

AlThornton said:


> He has made alot of clutch shots his freshman year. For an 18 year old he is impressive


He did say right there at the end that it wasn't a diss on Durant, and that he is very impressive. He just doesn't like to drive to end games, some players just aren't that demanding in the final minutes (example: LeBron. Yeah, great he did it a couple games in to the playoffs. What about the rest of his time in the league? And he's still probably the most talented player in the league. Just not his personality.)


----------

